# Poulan Pro bvm200



## kayakken (Oct 15, 2006)

*Poulan Pro bvm200 Leaf Blower*

I have a Poulan Pro BVM200 leaf blower. When I start it, it will run for about 15-20 seconds then shut down. I have pulled off the carb and cleaned. I have tried to get it running without the fuel filter installed. Occasionally, I can get it to run at a verrrrry low idle or I can keep priming to keep it running. Compression seems to be ok. When priming with the carb removed, I get a strong flow of fuel thru the carb, so I don't beleive I have a clogged jet.

Anybody give me any ideas as to what the problem is?

Thanx


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I'd take the carb apart an clean it.
The flow you are talking about is the return to the tank.
Might want to rebuild the carb also.
Check vent on gas cap too.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would check the insulator block make sure gaskets are good and it is tight. Also look at cylinder where it mounts to the crankcase, make sure it is not loose. If there is an air leak into the crankcase anywhere it can cause a problem like the one you describe. It can also be carburetor related.


----------

